# Some Photos of the Toby(nator)



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures of The Tobe-meister! He looks just wonderful!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He looks like he's loving that Kong!!!!

We don't get to see enough pics of handsome Toby......


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He looks really pleased with his new baby!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is cute, he got a new baby,looks like he likes it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Tobes. P & M send nuzzles. And Codes sends an extra dose of naughty.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

He looks like he is waiting for you to leave the room


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness - Steve is right. Toby sure had the look of "I'm being watched so I must behave".

toby is adorable and just scrumptious in his Kong pic. Mmmmmmmm kissable boy for sure.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> He looks like he is waiting for you to leave the room


It was pretty comical because DH and I were chasing him around with two cameras. one of us shot video while the other shot stills! I think he realized he was on probation with the toy. I'd like it to last a week, before it becomes the rope toy. :crossfing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of Toby-he looks fantastic. 

Have fun with your new toys Toby.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

What a good idea! He is a handsome devil for sure!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos, I love the look in his eye in the first one!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Tobynator sure is handsome! Have you ever tried the www.dogtuff.com toys? Gunner destroys his stuffies but most of his dogtuff toys have survived. I have had to sew up a few holes but they are still here. They rate them with 10 being the highest for tuffness. Check them out.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Tobynator sure is handsome! Have you ever tried the www.dogtuff.com toys? Gunner destroys his stuffies but most of his dogtuff toys have survived. I have had to sew up a few holes but they are still here. They rate them with 10 being the highest for tuffness. Check them out.


Thanks Cathy--I'll check out dog tuff toys!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

He looks great!!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great pictures! Ry is the same way, he destroys every toy in two minutes flat.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ha ha. Great pics!! The stuffing is just too irresistible. LOL They don't last long around here either.

Thanks for the new pics!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Great pictures.!!!! (....I'll check out dog tuff also)


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks is another one who needs the un-stuffed type toys. He's a sweetheart.
BTW, the strangest thing happened, at first only the photo of Toby with his kong showed. I read your post again, to be sure you said you were posting a photo of his new toy, looked again, no photo of him with the toy--just the kong photo.
Then I scrolled down and read the other posts to see if anyone else mentioned no toy photo, then scrolled back up, and there was a blink on my screen and the photo of him with the toy appeared!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Brooks is another one who needs the un-stuffed type toys. He's a sweetheart.
> BTW, the strangest thing happened, at first only the photo of Toby with his kong showed. I read your post again, to be sure you said you were posting a photo of his new toy, looked again, no photo of him with the toy--just the kong photo.
> Then I scrolled down and read the other posts to see if anyone else mentioned no toy photo, then scrolled back up, and there was a blink on my screen and the photo of him with the toy appeared!


That's odd, because I'm having trouble with Bri Guy's Cookie photo thread--can't see a thing and I've tried to see them on 3 different browsers!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

What a handsome guy - I love the kong picture. I can almost hear the slurping from here!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweet Toby  So what's this baby's name?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hubbub said:


> Sweet Toby  So what's this baby's name?


At first it was Little man, then we just started calling it his Baby!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

He is such a cutie!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love Toby's expression. I am behaving with my toy, you can trust me. But just wait till you leave the room, it is toast. LOL He is so handsome and something about him in his eyes reminds me of my Beau.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

He's so pretty! He looks quite satisfied with his Kong!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Love the pics. Hope his new baby can hang n there! LOL!!!!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Toby is a handsome boy. Love the picture of him with the kong


----------

